# No photos



## hayskip (Aug 24, 2016)

I just got a new phone and there are no pictures. No matter which link I go to no pics. Anyone have advice.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 24, 2016)

How about a little more info?


----------



## hayskip (Aug 24, 2016)

Sorry.  I got a galaxy s7 edge yesterday. And when I came over too the forum none of the pictures were showing up.just a small square in the upper left corner.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2016)

hayskip said:


> Sorry. I got a galaxy s7 edge yesterday. And when I came over too the forum none of the pictures were showing up.just a small square in the upper left corner.


OK It finally sunk in, after I posted the above... You are accessing the forum through your phone and no pics are showing up on your phone while surfing the forum


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2016)

does it work when connected to wifi?

not sure if this will work but you can try this

Launch the browser.
Tap the Menu key.
Tap Settings.
Choose Bandwidth Management.
Check the box beside Load Images.
Now refresh the page to check if you can now display the contents.


----------



## hayskip (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes squib that's what I was talking about. Part of what I love about this forum (besides all the great advice) is the pictures of great food and the processes to get it. And yes I did what you suggested and it worked. Thank you.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2016)

Awesome, glad I could help.


----------

